# Hello From Colorado



## StormHorse (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello,

My name is Brian, I live in Colorado. I ride both Western and English, actually started English just 5 months ago, and am really enjoying it. I just lease a horse now, his name is Ajax, hes a 9 year Thoroughbred/Quarterhorse gelding.

I just started Jumping, and have a lot of fun. Hope to meet some new folks, and learn a thing or two.

See ya around.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya and welcome


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Brian, welcome the the HF


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey! Welcome!


----------

